# Hooked on ponies...



## Minimor (Jun 7, 2009)

Well, I showed in my first Shetland classes today, and I'm hooked--I love showing ponies. I knew I would; I used to show Morgans, and then more recently Minis, and the Shetlands are the most fun of all!






My new ponies arrived Friday & all 3 were out in the ring today, along with my senior Classic mare, Jewell; they did well too!

Fox's Sweet Jewell got one 1st and 2 seconds in the senior mare class, then went on to get two Grands and one Reserve Grand in the Championship. Platte's Untimely was the only junior stallion shown so of course got three 1sts, then he got one Grand and 2 Reserve Grands in the Championship class. The yearling fillies, Plattes Unadorned and Plattes Unavoidable were 1st and 2nd respectively under all 3 judges, then lost out to the senior mares in the championship class.

And may I say that I am absolutely THRILLED with the quality of the 3 ponies--all sired by Willowlawn Mr. Unique--that Lewella sold to me; they are good looking ponies, and all 3 have absolutely outstanding movement. Buying long distance, sight unseen, it's easy to start wondering if you made the right choice, and it's just so great to have the horse arrive & find out that you've gotten a lot more horse than you'd even been hoping for.

The 2009 Manitoba International was Manitoba's first ASPC sanctioned show and I can't tell you how nice it was to see the Shetlands out in the ring here. We're looking forward to a bigger and better show for Shetlands and Minis in 2010; for myself, I'm already planning to show ponies only and leave the Minis at home next time around


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jun 7, 2009)

Congratulations in joining the group of people that Love there ponies. Enjoy , have fun and would love to see pictures.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2009)

congrats! They are a ton of fun. We are hoping to come up for your 2010 ASPC show and bring all our ponies!


----------



## Minimor (Jun 7, 2009)

I do have to get photos of the 3 new ponies--hopefully can do that in the next week or two. I meant to take some yesterday at the show, but then it just seemed like too much work & it didn't happen. So, will have to take them here at home one day soon.

Here is Jewell, taken earlier last month:






Kay, that would be fantastic to have you come up & show here. It was so nice to have Lewella come up this year; she said she had a good time & will come back & we sure hope she will. We're hoping to get a Canadian National Area show going--we've been looking at that for 2010 but I'm not sure it will happen that soon (I think they're still working out details and application deadlines for the Canadian Area shows) but definitely we want to expand our class list for 2010, and then an Area show should be a go for 2011.

The show yesterday was a class C show; we've had requests for Foundation classes and some Modern Pleasure to be added, and there are a few additional Classic classes I'd like to see added. So, we'll see what we can do!


----------



## muffntuf (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so glad it went well and you had fun! And to hear the shetlands came out of the woodwork for the show is great!


----------



## Leeana (Jun 7, 2009)

I really do prefer the shetland ring over the miniatures too, congratulations



:yeah


----------



## kaykay (Jun 7, 2009)

We really wanted to come this year but just couldnt justify it with the C rating as we have to pay for extra health papers and passports to get into Canada. But I know they said they would try to get the rating up next year so I told them if they do we will be there!!! Im so glad you guys are getting some ASPC classes there!


----------



## Keri (Jun 8, 2009)

Congrats! I got my first shetland last summer and absolutely LOVE showing him. Have all my minis up for sale (except for 1 A gelding as I do hit the AMHA shows out here still). But I've started acquiring some ponies instead. They are a blast!





Congrats on the wins!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 10, 2009)

The shetlands bring a whole new excitement to the showring. Congrats on your first show, and many more to come.


----------

